
The World's Largest Offshore Wind Farm Just Came Online - kieranmaine
https://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2019/06/the-worlds-largest-offshore-wind-farm-just-came-online-off-the-coast-of-grimsby/
======
perfunctory
> UK has the largest offshore wind generating capacity in Europe. The UK has a
> generating capacity of 8.2 gigawatts, accounting for 44 per cent of all
> offshore wind capacity in Europe.

> It also puts other countries to shame, and there’s perhaps no bigger
> embarrassment than the U.S., which has just 30 megawatts (or 0.03 gigawatts)
> of offshore wind capacity.

~~~
Gravityloss
US has a lot of land mass and quite good land wind power areas. AFAIK the
ocean shores of the US are quite deep. All contrary to UK or Denmark.

~~~
fatnoah
Despite not directly stating it, the article does create the impression that
wind power is not a thing in the US, however it is indeed a thing and offshore
is a growing part of it.

From Wikipedia: As of January 2017, the total installed wind power nameplate
generating capacity in the United States was 82,183 megawatts (MW).[3] This
capacity is exceeded only by China and the European Union.[4]

Also from Wikipedia: On August 8, 2016 the Massachusetts governor signed Bill
H.4568 which mandates that Massachusetts utilities obtain 1.6 GW of offshore
wind power by 2027

Behind the curve? Yes. Ignoring wind? No.

------
pjc50
Surprisingly high "strike price" of 158.75 £/MWh
[https://www.lowcarboncontracts.uk/cfds/hornsea-
phase-1](https://www.lowcarboncontracts.uk/cfds/hornsea-phase-1) , more than
Hinckley point C.

The prices are falling even as construction proceeds:
[https://www.carbonbrief.org/analysis-uk-auction-offshore-
win...](https://www.carbonbrief.org/analysis-uk-auction-offshore-wind-cheaper-
than-new-gas)

"The majority of this was offshore wind, at prices of £120/MWh for projects
coming online in 2017/18 and £114/MWh for 2018/19\. Onshore wind and solar
schemes supported in this first auction came in at around £80/MWh.

Today’s second CfD auction awarded £176m to 11 schemes totalling 3.3GW, of
which three offshore wind projects made up 3.2GW. The 860 megawatt (MW) Triton
Knoll windfarm off Lincolnshire is due to come online in 2021/22 at a cost of
£74.75/MWh.

The following year, the 950MW Moray Offshore Windfarm (East) and 1,360MW
Hornsea 2 scheme will come online at a cost of £57.50. The total 3.2GW will
cost an average of £64/MWh."

This is a _lot_ of wind power. We're already just at the end of a sixteen-day
coal-free generation period. I wonder when we'll see the first gas-free day.

